# Tautog at Concrete Ships (Apr 09, 2011)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Redfish and I planned a tautog fishing trip since fall last year. We couldn’t make the trip because of bad weather. This time we made it. It was my second and redfish’s first tog fishing trip.
Due to the strong wind, we gave up the first Island (CBBT – Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel). We went to the Kiptopeke State Park and fished the Concrete Ships

We used Rob Choi’s Rig. I modified a little for the experiment. We ran into Kayak Kevin at Ocean East 2. And he gave us very good tog-fishing tips.

We caught 10 tog. Three of them were keepers at 14.5”, 15” and 18”. 

I am not an expert but I put quite an effort to make this video for future tog fishermen.

Here are fishing log/report/tips







Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Great job Joe. You did better than Billy and I.


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

10? Wow! Good job. I'm lucky if I catch one tog.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

whiteka6 said:


> 10? Wow! Good job. I'm lucky if I catch one tog.


If redfish had a sharp hook at the first place, he probably had caught 2-3 18". I didn't know he had Mustad hooks. The most of Mustad hooks are garbage. Gamakatsu hooks are cheaper than Owner at Basspro in Hampton


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

that was a great video report. Congratulations on the great day


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

since rods are important; what do you suggest/use?


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha I don't know about that! I missed a lot of fish when we first got there that were probably larger fish. Sharp hooks were essential, not sure what I was thinking buying the blackfish pre snelled hooks. 

I let ComeOnFish borrow my bass pro graphite series Muskie rod. It's rated for 15-30 lbs and fast action. It was more sensitive than the rod I was using. I was using a teramar extra heavy and I was able to feel the bites but it was definitely more of a broomstick. I thought we were going to be fishing 4 oz and up so I brought a stout rod. It was definitely a learning experience. I would say any fast action rod that can comfortably lift 3-6 oz would work well. Kayak Kevin gave us the tip that cork grip Muskie rods worked well, fortunately we brought one!


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Michael,

This is Chris, funny running into you out there on Saturday - small world.

My buddy and I ended up catching 8 all on fiddler crabs, but only 3 were keepers. Using 2/0 Owners.

Let me know if you ever need a place to launch in Chic's.


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

good job I fished the ships on monday the 11 and did good for my first tog trip even tho i couldnt get in the ships due to the wind blowing out of the south west 15-20 mph. landed 9 3 keepers with the biggest at 22in with a girth of 15.75... all were cought on fiddlers


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

nice work Joe , with bait like that you'll always have a meal LOL


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

fishinvb said:


> the biggest at 22in with a girth of 15.75...


That's a nice fish!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice report, thanks! congrats on the tog guys!


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

so would a penn slammer work? it feels like its a heavy action and its 6'6". is that okay or is it too heavy?


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=39417&id=100000945413452&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=194325117275667&set=a.194325090609003.39417.100000945413452&type=1&theater

heres a pic of bigin. sorry the pic kinda sucks


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fishin757 said:


> so would a penn slammer work? it feels like its a heavy action and its 6'6". is that okay or is it too heavy?


I have 4 Penn Slammer with Penn 330GTI. Penn Slammer will work with braided line. Just need two hands to set the hook.


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Chris,

Good running into you too! Small world for sure. I would like to spend more time in that area this year so I'll let you know next time I head down. Sounds like you guys did pretty well, I'm very envious that's your backyard!


----------

